

Why I Took My Child Out of Public School - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/09/why-i-took-my-child-out-of-public-school/262980/

======
tapertaper
Seems a bit of a non-sequitur here: 1\. We think writing skills are great
(fair enough) 2\. We feel we were taught to write well in school (good for
you) 3\. We aren't happy with how our kids are being taught to write (that's
too bad, but ok) 4\. "For now, my husband and I have moved our 8th grade son
to a private school where we hope he will be taught to write well." ("We
hope"? huh?)

------
bitwize
I went to public school in Fairfield County, CT. The paucity of attention
given to actually educating children compared to reputation (and tax dollars
spent) seems about right.

------
SpikeDad
I'm sure the children in their class will be happy that spoiled children of
ego-inflated financial wealth mongers are gone. Their taxes will also be
appreciated.

